# Green spot algae on acrylic tanks?



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to ask how should i remove the little algae that is on the faces of the tank inside of the water

i tried rubbing it with my fingers but it's not really coming off.
I went to a LFS and they have those white-ish blocks but they still seem kind of hard and stiff.. just wondering if those actually work without scratching my tank, or if you guys have any suggestions?

Appreciate it,


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Since it is an acrylic tank, you can use a toothbrush and lots of elbow grease. Take an old toothbrush and brush it on wet concrete (or any rough surface) to make the bristles short and uniform in length. Doing so will greatly improve its scowering ability. Credit cards are equally effective but I am not sure if it will scratch acrylic.

To lessen/prevent future occurances of green spot algae, try increasing your PO4 dosages.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had good luck using the Scotchbrite scouring pads made for non-stick cookware (the yellow ones). I've been using them on a few of my small acrylic tanks for years with no scratches at all.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Kent makes a line of scrapers for arcrylic tanks that work very well for scraping off green spot algae... http://www.bigalsonline.com/search/.../catalog3-1;page=2;log_id=2243498;last_page=2


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I went to either Wal Mart or PetSmart and got an algae scrubber for acrylic tanks. It works well and doesn't seem to scratch the tank. It's a light green pad about 3x6". It works very well on the green spot on my glass tanks also. I've used a toothbrush also, but I didn't brush it on concrete first. I'm gonna have to try the concrete idea!


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

MatPat said:


> I've used a toothbrush also, but I didn't brush it on concrete first. I'm gonna have to try the concrete idea!


I can't believe how oblivious I am: instead of shortening the bristles on concrete, you can simply take a pair of scissors and cut the bristles to size. Ha ha ha. ](*,) Most toothbrushes have long, pliable, and uneven bristles -- not very useful attributes for scrubbing hard things off of a flat surface. By shortening and evening-out the bristles, you are making the bristles less pliable and much denser, which translate to improved scouring power. Perfect for those stubborn green spot algae, among other types of algae.

For heavy infestations or on large tanks, it may make more sense to invest in products recommended by Jan, trenac, and MatPat. I am much too cheap to throw away my trustworthy _free_ toothbrushes. Hehehe. :biggrin:


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

I use those acrylic safe algae pads that you can pick up at your LFS.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Great = a new credit card
Fairly good= an old one
Best = the spouse's

Always clean top to bottom.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

